# Just Recieved the New Mignon Specialita



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

Quick video of it along side my MK2:






Just running some waste beans though, will update once I've made a brew.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Less clumping by the looks of it?


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> Less clumping by the looks of it?


Way less. Almost non existent now and it had only had about 500g through.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Mini oxo cubes. ha


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks very nice, thanks for posting


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

That look impressive. Wonder if the anti clump bits are retrofittable onto the mk2.


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

I drank too much coffee o_0

Too early for a propper impression but it's very promising.


----------



## blackrg (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks for the video - looks nice, a bit quieter than the mk2



Floss said:


> I drank too much coffee o_0
> 
> Too early for a propper impression but it's very promising.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats








It is good to see the new Mignon in action!

Your set-up looks great!


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

blackrg said:


> Thanks for the video - looks nice, a bit quieter than the mk2


It's probably a bigger difference than the video lets on to be honest. Specialita is quieter and has lost the high pitch frequencies that touch a nerve.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

in the video, what does the display show before grinding? looks like temperature







(no single or double shot selected on the display)


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks great! Congratulations and thanks for posting the vid


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi floss, I just got mine today too.

I'm just processing 250g of lavazza while I get to grips with it.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Stanic said:


> in the video, what does the display show before grinding? looks like temperature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's on continuous mode, time of last shot. You can switch it to timed mode and pre program double or single shot times


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Can't wait to see some reviews on this. Can't say I'm a fan of the screwing down of the top plate burr assembly (in time that becomes an issue). Wish they'd change that.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ohms said:


> Can't wait to see some reviews on this. Can't say I'm a fan of the screwing down of the top plate burr assembly (in time that becomes an issue). Wish they'd change that.


Is it not still the bottom burr that adjust grind?


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

How much are they?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

barrymckenna said:


> How much are they?


£299 - £399 depending on model & finish.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> £315 - £399 depending on model & finish.


some of the silenzios are 299 for the black surrounds and cheaper paints....

personally i love the matt black specialita with black surrounds....proper stealth ninja grinder lol


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> some of the silenzios are 299 for the black surrounds and cheaper paints....
> 
> personally i love the matt black specialita with black surrounds....proper stealth ninja grinder lol


Ah yeah, BB had hidden the £299 ones in the middle of the page. Updated my original post accordingly.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Is it not still the bottom burr that adjust grind?


It is, yeah. But I had issues with a previous Mignon I had where the top plate wouldn't screw down correctly. It's super duper easy to strip the holes for the 3 machine screws that hold the top plate on. At that point, there's nothing you can do to rectify. I much prefer a spring/threaded top burr style of aligning the burrs together. Less to go wrong.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ohms said:


> It is, yeah. But I had issues with a previous Mignon I had where the top plate wouldn't screw down correctly. It's super duper easy to strip the holes for the 3 machine screws that hold the top plate on. At that point, there's nothing you can do to rectify. I much prefer a spring/threaded top burr style of aligning the burrs together. Less to go wrong.


Never had that problem with mine but I automatically start screws/bolts anti-clockwise to find their thread & don't overtorque. Think you just got unlucky.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Never had that problem with mine but I automatically start screws/bolts anti-clockwise to find their thread & don't overtorque. Think you just got unlucky.


Yeah, I possibly did. Equally, there's less to go wrong in a traditional style of burr assembly. That and I couldn't go and change my 75mm burr Macap MXD for a Mignon, no matter how much my wife may protest..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ohms said:


> Yeah, I possibly did. Equally, there's less to go wrong in a traditional style of burr assembly. That and I couldn't go and change my 75mm burr Macap MXD for a Mignon, no matter how much my wife may protest..


If I could fit a 75mm burr grinder in my kitchen I'd have probably gone for one. Having used the mignon I think I'd miss the ability to clean the burrs while remaining dialed in.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> If I could fit a 75mm burr grinder in my kitchen I'd have probably gone for one. Having used the mignon I think I'd miss the ability to clean the burrs while remaining dialed in.












Oh yeah - I'd love to be able to go back to this! Unfortunately there's no other grinder out there that would fit into that small space. Without the hopper, the Macap isn't really that big - fits underneath a standard wall mounted cupboard no problem. What do you have now?


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

just noticed some european shops offer the 'magnifico' which appears to be a specialita with 'diamond inside' burrs


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> just noticed some european shops offer the 'magnifico' which appears to be a specialita with 'diamond inside' burrs


The first I heard about this was on the manual earlier today. No mention of them on the Eureka homepage. It refers to three models on numerous occasions (Silenzio, Perfetto and Specialita). Doesn't seem like diamond burrs are available yet, so maybe Magnifico will release later in the year.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Floss said:


> The first I heard about this was on the manual earlier today. No mention of them on the Eureka homepage. It refers to three models on numerous occasions (Silenzio, Perfetto and Specialita). Doesn't seem like diamond burrs are available yet, so maybe Magnifico will release later in the year.


Yeh not sure what the benefit would be in a domestic setting either. Seems the burrs have more endurance...


----------



## Floss (Dec 13, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Yeh not sure what the benefit would be in a domestic setting either. Seems the burrs have more endurance...


In which case the Mignon probably wouldn't be the right grinder for the job! Who knows


----------

